# breeding african mantis



## arm2010 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've just got myself a male and female pair, and was wondering how and when you go about breeding them,is there a certain time to do it? i know you need to feed the female up quite a lot to stop her eating the male, any info would be greatly appreciated. many thanks.


----------

